# Diagnostic Mammogram following elective breast augmentation



## PeaPod1 (Oct 19, 2010)

I am looking for any advice on the ICD 9 coding for a patient who is having a diagnostic mammogram after elective breast augmentation.  The patient has no reason for the diagnostic mamm other than the presence of the implants.  From the research I have done, there is no inherit higher risk to the implants warranting the diagnostic mamm, just more views to be obtained, so am I don't feel V76.11 is appropriate or V43.82.
Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## claudiak (Dec 13, 2010)

I would still just code this as a screening mammogram, V76.12.   Having implants after augmentation surgery in itself does not make the patient high-risk.


Claudia Kernaghan, CPC


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi,
I think we are also following the same for screening mammogram, V76.12.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Dec 14, 2010)

You would code the screening code, breast implants is not a reason for a diagnostic mammogram.

Kelly Bazarte RT (R)(M)(CT)
                    CPC


----------



## tochee.robbins@ihs.gov (Sep 3, 2013)

Diagnostic mammo findings:  

Stable bilateral saline breast implants are present.


----------

